# Which wood do I use for....



## flyboylr45 (Apr 11, 2007)

My wife wants me to install some moulding around the windows. She wants to use the same trim found on the doors. I need to know what type of wood to use on the inside of the window frame. Where can I find this wood? Is it something that is precut or is it a 4x8 panel and I'll have to cut to size on the table saw? Is it sandyply or what?

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The question needs to be simplified, for me anyway. If you are talking about the profiled pieces around the windows and doors, called casing, and they are to be painted, they are usually in pine, for staining or clear finish, they could be a number of different species. The flat stock that borders a window or a door, like the door jamb, is usually either pine, spruce, or could be fir. 

I'm not sure if I covered the ground you're speaking of. If not, we'll try again.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

flyboylr45 said:


> My wife wants me to install some moulding around the windows. She wants to use the same trim found on the doors. I need to know what type of wood to use on the inside of the window frame. Where can I find this wood? Is it something that is precut or is it a 4x8 panel and I'll have to cut to size on the table saw? Is it sandyply or what?
> 
> Thanks


 A picture would tell the story here.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 5, 2007)

I read to it mean, what wood to use for the extension jamb for the window. I always use the same wood that I make the casing out of.


----------



## madison wi builder (Oct 31, 2007)

If putting a extension jamb on the inside before trim...make sure that your reveal is the same all the way around...shim if neccessay...ect...


----------

